# Some of you may have received a PM from mazzanti



## kitchenelf (Sep 6, 2008)

Apparently this person is soliciting moderators for his website using our Private Messaging system.  Well...that's not very nice, now is it? 

We have taken care of the issue - feel free to delete the PM.


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Sep 6, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Apparently this person is soliciting moderators for his website using our Private Messaging system.  Well...that's not very nice, now is it?
> 
> We have taken care of the issue - feel free to delete the PM.



Thank you


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 6, 2008)

Okee, dokie! Will keep an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





out.
Thanks, ke.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## buckytom (Sep 6, 2008)

awww, i didn't get asked again......


----------



## Constance (Sep 6, 2008)

I was surprised that he could send PM's after he'd been banned.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 6, 2008)

Constance said:


> I was surprised that he could send PM's after he'd been banned.



He sent PM's before he was banned.


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks.  Before I saw this, I had PM'd Andy..


----------



## pacanis (Sep 6, 2008)

buckytom said:


> awww, i didn't get asked again......


 
Don't feel bad BT, neither did I.
I guess I'm not even keeled enough to be a mod....


----------



## buckytom (Sep 6, 2008)

you have to have that keel installed to become one, pacanis.

alix holds you down and elfie inserts it, as gb repeats the community policies over, and over...


and over....


----------



## Essiebunny (Sep 6, 2008)

I deleted it as soon as I read it. Thanks.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 6, 2008)

buckytom said:


> you have to have that keel installed to become one, pacanis.
> 
> alix holds you down and elfie inserts it, as gb repeats the community policies over, and over...
> 
> ...



I thought that video wasn't supposed to hit YouTube until tomorrow


----------



## GB (Sep 6, 2008)

They didn't even blur our faces out


----------



## middie (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey I didn't get asked either. *Climbing into the leftout boat with Bt, and pacanis*


----------



## pacanis (Sep 6, 2008)

GB said:


> They didn't even blur our faces out


 
Nor my..... well, you know


----------



## babetoo (Sep 6, 2008)

deleted it as soon as i saw it. tacky

babe


----------



## BigDog (Sep 6, 2008)

Whoops. I just PM'd a mod/admin on this. Now I find the topic. Guess I should read topics before reading PMs!


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 6, 2008)

I got a PM from him yesterday, but I checked and saw he had just joined, so I figured it wasn't legit. Deleted!


----------



## Bilby (Sep 7, 2008)

I was online when it came thru and reported him straight up.  Can't be bothered with time wasters.


----------



## miniman (Sep 7, 2008)

middie said:


> Hey I didn't get asked either. *Climbing into the leftout boat with Bt, and pacanis*


 
Nor me - I guess he got detected and banned before he got to the quality.


Well thats my reason and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Alix (Sep 9, 2008)

miniman said:


> Nor me - I guess he got detected and banned before he got to the quality.



....Or the m's...LOLOLOL


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, I got asked and I just laughed and laughed.......Me?  A site moderator? Someone who can't even work a computer ..........and I'm asking to be a moderator???????  Must not haveed want to succeed in life..........seriously, I thought about reporting Manzatti to real moderators but I knew that you guys would pick up on it with those zapping uzis and take care of it........


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 9, 2008)

Alix said:


> ....Or the m's...LOLOLOL


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Sep 9, 2008)

I got one from him and told him I did not have time for drivl


----------



## miniman (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks Alix 

Thats my pretensions dashed.


----------



## Alix (Sep 10, 2008)

Sorry miniman!!!


----------

